# Dindos / Titios



## coquis14

Preciso de su ayuda nuevamente , más precisamente con esos dos términos en el siguiente contexto : _Para todos que convivem com os bebês, seja como pais / mães / dindos / titios... incluindo os filhos mais peludos..._
_Beijos a todos e feliz dia dos pais!_

Vanda:Sou consciente que é só uma dúvida por thread mas achei que no contexto podem ser sinônimos.
Muito obrigado , como sempre.


----------



## andre luis

oq é *dinda*? 

Fui pesquisar porque eu também desconhecia,já li muitas vezes...


----------



## willy2008

Titios creo que es el diminutivo de tios, dindos ni idea.
Suerte


----------



## Vanda

Dindos e dindas= padrinhos e madrinhas de batismo da criança.


----------



## coquis14

Agradezco a todos la atención y la moelstia tomada.
Titios é o que *willy* disse?
Cumprimentos


----------



## andre luis

Titio é outra forma de dizer tio.
O diminutivo de tio é tiozinho.


----------



## coquis14

Muito obrigado *Andre*


----------



## Dona Chicória

Pai - Papai
Mãe - Mamãe
Tio - Titio
Tia - Titia
Avó - Vovó
Avô - Vovô

São formas de tratamento usada tanto para falar da pessoas ,quanto para a pessoa.
"Veja que boneca bonita a Titia trouxe para você, de presente!"
"Ora Titio, eu te acompanho até o ponto de ônibus ,com o guarda-chuva"


----------



## coquis14

Agradezo a data *Dona* **.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Dona Chicória said:


> Pai - Papai
> Mãe - Mamãe
> Tio - Titio
> Tia - Titia
> Avó [Vó] - Vovó
> Avô [Vô] - Vovô
> 
> São formas de tratamento usada tanto para falar da pessoas ,quanto para a pessoa, mas de um modo mais carinhoso.


Algumas abreviações para evitar confusão!


----------



## coquis14

WAMORZINHO said:


> Algumas abreviações para evitar confusão!


 Isso acrescenta mais confusão!
Obrigado


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Meu amigo, ninguém mandou aprender português! Brincadeirinha!


coquis14 said:


> Isso acrescenta mais confusão!
> Obrigado


 Ai! Desculpa! Não foi a intenção confudir mais!`
Não sei se nossos amigos foreiros chamam assim, mas eu só chamo a minha Avó de Vó.
Pode ser que você ouça por ai e não saiba o que a pessoa está falando!


----------



## coquis14

Fique tranqüila que também acontece no espanhol , veja: Abu , abue , abuelito.
Minha amiga , ninguém mandou aprender espanhol!
Obrigado , de novo.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

coquis14 said:


> Fique tranqüila que também acontece no espanhol , veja: Abu , abue , abuelito.
> Minha amiga , ninguém mandou aprender espanhol!
> Obrigado , de novo.


 Ah! Mas eu desisti da fluência no espanhol a muiiiito tempo!
Abu! Se alguém falasse Mi abu es hermosa, eu ia pensar que era qualquer coisa, menos a vózinha!


----------

